# Time Traveller Caught on Tape



## Mouse

Time travelling is science, right?! Couldn't work out where to put this thread, but wanted to share this.

Time traveller spotted at Chaplin premiere? | Movies Blog - Yahoo! Movies

Think it's nonsense meself, but still interesting.


----------



## mygoditsraining

John Titor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That is all.


----------



## Moonbat

I've just watched the video of the Chaplin premier and I don't think she has anything in her hand, if it is a phone she's holding it weirdly, also the main question is - who can she be calling in 1928?
Is this some kind of time call? Or is there someone else in 1928 from the future that she is calling. All very odd.

As for John Titor, almost none of his predictions have come true, but brilliantly he spoke to a divergence from his timeline, so any inconsistancies in his predictions for our future can be explained away by saying that his revelations changed this time line.


----------



## Starbeast

Looks like a pair of gloves to me, she might have been camera shy or was cold (she was heavily bundled up). Besides Mr Chaplin was a perfectionist, I believe he would have noticed a device in her hand.

Time Travelers in _BEN HUR_ - red car seen in chariot race
Time Travelers in _TROY_ - jet plane in sky


----------



## J-WO

Sorry, just recieving an important call right now...

_*Into mobile*_ 'Yeah... yeah... _what_?  No, don't shoot_ him_, Darling!  I meant the _other_ guy in 1928 with a silly little moustache!'

_*Switches off mobile*_

 Huh, you can't get the staff these days...

Sorry guys, What were we talking about again?


----------



## Nik

{Cough}

Hearing aid. Before whole widget fitted in ear, they were a box plus earwig...


----------



## Dave

Nik may have won the goldfish with that hearing aid idea, (only the woman does seem to be speaking rather than merely listening.) There could be many other explanations though:

A friend of my wife was pulled over in her car by the police for speaking on her mobile phone. They refused to believe that she wasn't, even though there was no mobile phone. Actually, she has a jaw-bone condition that makes her face ache and she often holds her hand to her face to ease the pain.


----------



## dask

She could be a time traveller but I doubt she's talking on a cell phone. You need satellites for that, don't you? Probably a walkie-talkie.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Mouse

Right... does that mean Brad Pitt's a time traveller too?!

That sounds like a pretty good explanation, Nik!


----------



## Starbeast

Nik said:


> {Cough}
> 
> Hearing aid. Before whole widget fitted in ear, they were a box plus earwig...


 








What?​


----------



## blacknorth

Oh no, not again.


----------



## digs

From that John Titor Wiki article:


> Soon after, TimeTravel_0 claimed to be a time traveler from the future  and began posting varying descriptions of his time. Gradually he began  answering questions posted in the forum and started to reveal a more  complex picture of the future.


Real or not, that sounds like such an awesome idea! Someone should do that on these forums...

*pretends to be a space dinosaur*


----------



## Starbeast

What?​


----------



## Pyan

*Sorry?*​


----------



## J-WO

I think the above pictures hint at Steve Jobs' next product.


----------



## J Riff

I wondered who left that message on my machine.
What has happened to the Silver mop-woman BTW?


----------



## Mouse

She's with an editor at the mo.


----------



## Starbeast

*Time Traveller made up by a bored guy.*



 


"Time traveler-Schime traveler, I still can't hear anything with my new portable hearing aid."​


----------



## Dave

I still think she just has toothache.


----------



## Deathpool

I can just imagine wearing one of those hearing aids.


----------



## J-WO

Pardon?


----------



## Star Girl

From the article


> Clarke replied, "Who says the person in question went back to see the  Chaplin premiere? How about, the person went back to an earlier period  and got stuck there or was in town doing something else and just  happened to stroll on by."



So you get stuck in time with a working mobile phone? Then parade it through town and where people are filming instead of phoning help and potentially getting back to where your meant to be?


...ahuh.


----------



## Deathpool

J-WO said:


> Pardon?


 
I've done it again for trillionth time.


----------



## J-WO

Stop whispering into that skull, dear, we can't hear you!


----------



## sloweye

I think she was ringing Baldrick to let him know his slug balancing act had be knobbled.


----------



## Ursa major

She may be phoning the fairies (as it were).

There have always been some people who talk to themselves (more or less surreptitiously). It's just that nowadays we tend to assume they're using a mobile phone, whether or not they are.


----------



## Forve

Instead of thinking "She just has hand over her ear" 
someone though "Some block has invented time machine in the future and the first person he send back into the time was his mom who always loved Charlie Chaplin's movies, so now he could finally bring that girl from IT over (yes, he lives with his mom, as do most of the people who believe this story) + he had to invent phone which could transverse time, because his mom would not just go without being able to call him every 3 hours"


----------



## J-WO

Ursa major said:


> She may be phoning the fairies (as it were).
> 
> There have always been some people who talk to themselves (more or less surreptitiously). It's just that nowadays we tend to assume they're using a mobile phone, whether or not they are.



Those handless, walk-down-the-street-phones freak me out. Its impossible to tell if someones a frantic business man or a raging nutter.


----------



## Ursa major

I recall the first time I saw someone using a hands-free phone. They were standing in the corner of a meeting room (very close to both walls as if they were a child ordered there by a teacher), aparently talking quietly to themselves. The man's longish hair was hiding his earpiece, adding to the feeling that I was watching someone not all there**.







** - Which they weren't, in the sense that their attention was elsewhere.


----------



## Dave

I've often thought that if someone from the past was brought to the present i.e. Adam Adamant, The Sleeper Awakes, or Rip Van Winkle, he would believe everybody to be completely mad; talking to themselves.

I also think that Ray Bradbury is a genius with his prediction of iPods (the shells in Fahrenheit 451) (as well as TV screens on all every wall and an obsession with the private lives of soap stars.)



> And in the naked light I saw
> Ten thousand people, maybe more
> People talking without speaking
> People hearing without listening


The Sound of Silence, Simon and Garfunkle.


----------

